# warp body help!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

For some reason(changing the body to often)my j.l x traction and pullback bodies seem to lose their grip to chassis what can i do other than buy a new body?Or might it just be my gn and chevelle bodies.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Read here somewhere that the AFX/Magnatractions/XTractions handle better when the body is loose enough to "rattle". Tried it out with a AFX Datsun 510 on a Magnatraction, and it runs noticably better than it does with a "tight" 510 body on it. I had that poor body in a small clamp for months hoping to tighten it up too 

If the rattle annoys you, a dab of Shoe Goo or the snot that LifeLike uses should quiet them down.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I put a twistie around the whole body, twist it tight so the sides of the bottom of the body starts to pull closer to each other, then I let it sit in REALLY hot water, or put in on top of the water heater for a few days... let cool, remove twistie and WHAMMO!... the body fits tighter


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guy's!They(the bodie's) don't rattle yet-they just slightly twist.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> I put a twistie around the whole body, twist it tight so the sides of the bottom of the body starts to pull closer to each other, then I let it sit in REALLY hot water, or put in on top of the water heater for a few days... let cool, remove twistie and WHAMMO!... the body fits tighter


Oh yeah it works!


----------

